# UBER + Apple Maps



## TKCCO (Feb 9, 2017)

If I am navigating with Apple Maps, while logged "On" the UBER Driving App, will that disrupt being tapped to pick someone up? Wasn't sure if I could only use Google Maps, or any other App for that matter, while waiting for a pax.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

TKCCO said:


> If I am navigating with Apple Maps, while logged "On" the UBER Driving App, will that disrupt being tapped to pick someone up? Wasn't sure if I could only use Google Maps, or any other App for that matter, while waiting for a pax.


No, you should still get a notification that will make noise and show up over the Apple Maps app


----------

